# What happens to December tryouts now?



## timbuck (Aug 20, 2021)

Now that the SoCal Soccer League (former SCDSL) is expanded to include gaming into the winter (youngers) and spring (olders)-  when will clubs hold tryouts?  When will players be allowed to jump out of a bad situation?

League Calendar can be found here:  http://socalsoccerleague.org/_files/21_22 SCDSL Calendar_2.pdf

Youngers:  League Starts 9/11.  Last league game is 1/30.  State Cup games 10/2, 10/16, 10/23, 2/12, elimination games 2/26-3/6..  Then we go right into a Spring League schedule that starts 3/6.

Olders:  League Starts 9/11.  Last league game is 4/3 (break in december, january, feb for HS).  State Cup games  are 9/25, 10/9, 10/30, 3/5, 3/26 with elimination games 4/30-5/8.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 20, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Now that the SoCal Soccer League (former SCDSL) is expanded to include gaming into the winter (youngers) and spring (olders)-  when will clubs hold tryouts?  When will players be allowed to jump out of a bad situation?
> 
> League Calendar can be found here:  http://socalsoccerleague.org/_files/21_22 SCDSL Calendar_2.pdf
> 
> ...


Depends on if Socal league has additional or lesser club & roster rules beyond what Usclub has.

Normally USclub is for the soccer season from aug-to-June/July and a player is locked into a single club for that duration once registered.  Some limited loan or transfer ops possible for select approved competions.

Of course could always join a different league or club like those sanctioned from Cal South, MLS-NEXT, EA, GA, DPL, etc since those are beyond the scope of USclub.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 20, 2021)

It's really going to mess up those clubs who have tryouts and tell a girl she's going to be cut as soon as state cup is over.

Also going mess things up for Spring tournament season.

I actually think both of these items are for the better.  But it will be interesting to see how it shakes out.


----------



## Soccer (Aug 23, 2021)

The Spring League for Yoingers is the Start of the new season.

This is the proposal for the new SoCal that was chosen.

Not the proposal I liked.  So we will see when tryouts are.


----------



## Soccer (Aug 23, 2021)

Spring League dates also I hear are pushing until after Easter.  The new calander is missing spring league dates.

So end of April/ Begining of May done by Mother’s Day weekend I hear.  So not a long spring league.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm very curious what multiple sport athletes will choose to do. 
This new SoCal system is great for 100% committed soccer players, but not otherwise.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 23, 2021)

Soccer said:


> The Spring League for Yoingers is the Start of the new season.
> 
> This is the proposal for the new SoCal that was chosen.
> 
> Not the proposal I liked.  So we will see when tryouts are.


For youngers -  The last Fall league game is 1/30/2021.  Looks like State Cup pool play ends 2/13.  Round of 16 is 2/26.  Qtr Finals 2/27.  Semis 3/5.  Finals 3/6.
Spring League game #1 is 3/6.

So I guess we should expect clubs to advertise tryouts for the week of 1/31.


----------



## Soccer (Aug 23, 2021)

timbuck said:


> For youngers -  The last Fall league game is 1/30/2021.  Looks like State Cup pool play ends 2/13.  Round of 16 is 2/26.  Qtr Finals 2/27.  Semis 3/5.  Finals 3/6.
> Spring League game #1 is 3/6.
> 
> So I guess we should expect clubs to advertise tryouts for the week of 1/31.





			http://www.socalsoccerleague.org/_files/Revised%20Calendar%20of%20Events%208_20_21.pdf
		


Look at the new calendar.  Like I said Spring League start is influx right now.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 23, 2021)

Soccer said:


> http://www.socalsoccerleague.org/_files/Revised%20Calendar%20of%20Events%208_20_21.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the new calendar.  Like I said Spring League start is influx right now.


Anyone else take a look at this schedule and think "Is it too late to drop?"


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 23, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Anyone else take a look at this schedule and think "Is it too late to drop?"


Comedy gold I tell you...


----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2021)

Spring will wind up being opt-in, similar to that old Coast spring league.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 30, 2021)

I guess I need to look back at my contract for this year. In year's past-  It stated that the agreemene/money was good until "completion of State Cup".


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 30, 2021)

For olders Socal League doesn't really have spring league it's just a couple of games sprinkled in, wrapped around some other tournament like league cup/st cup, showcase, and some other tournament that nobody really cares about.

If there was really a spring league of course that would double the league fee to pay for the fields, refs, etc.

Socal might be good at marketing but what there selling is like junk bonds.

Really competion like all other NPL do (SW, SCNPL, NPLWest) is to have a actual real 10-13 game spring league that prepares or qualifies teams for the national playoffs in late spring June time frame.

Lots of spring and winter tournaments are better vs what SoCal has planned. The established ones will draw a lot better competition,  more scouts and college types vs these 1st time newer ones.


----------



## watfly (Aug 30, 2021)

"Tryouts" are year round.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm looking at calendar, specifically Youngers . This is really going to interfere with anyone who is playing basketball.

This league does not seem very accommodating to anyone that is playing another sport

You have 1st weekend of December, league game on Saturday, 3rd pool play State Cup game on Sunday


----------



## timbuck (Aug 30, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> I'm looking at calendar, specifically Youngers . This is really going to interfere with anyone who is playing basketball.
> 
> This league does not seem very accommodating to anyone that is playing another sport
> 
> You have 1st weekend of December, league game on Saturday, 3rd pool play State Cup game on Sunday


Hoping this is a first year "growing pain" issue that this league didn't think through.
Soccer has been "year round" for the most part for years.  But Spring was a little more loose because many kids (especially on the younger side) tried to play a few sports.
Its seems that the people at SoCal League think they need to have these additional dates to "compete" with ECNL/GA/Next/ETC.  The unfortunate reality is that with the proliferation of these closed leagues-  The SoCal League/CSL are high end recreational leagues now (Certainly better coaching and better players than a rec league) but multi-sport athletes will have to make some choices.


----------



## Speed (Aug 30, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Anyone else take a look at this schedule and think "Is it too late to drop?"


yes


----------



## Curious (Aug 30, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> For olders Socal League doesn't really have spring league it's just a couple of games sprinkled in, wrapped around some other tournament like league cup/st cup, showcase, and some other tournament that nobody really cares about.
> 
> If there was really a spring league of course that would double the league fee to pay for the fields, refs, etc.
> 
> ...


I hope other teams had a better experience than we did with SW NPL, we only played a total of 9 games.  This includes the 3 games over one weekend in Bullhead AZ, as well as all the playoff games to go to regionals.  Those 9 games were only played against 4 teams.  There were other teams in our group but we never played them.  I forget the exact number but I think we had a minimum of 4 games that were canceled at short notice and were never rescheduled.  After that experience I’m looking forward to playing in SoCal.


----------



## keeprunning (Sep 7, 2021)

I heard that Socal is attempting to align and regulate the tryout period with all member clubs.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Sep 7, 2021)

This foolish merry-go-round continues to be perpetuated by club-hopping and league-hopping. When will parents wake up and realize that for 95% of kids, minimizing travel and maximizing the experience is the best way to go. Instead, this constant chasing of the 'elite' team or club or league only worsens the already crazy youth soccer system which generally stifles development rather than promoting it.

I continue to be baffled by the approach of so many people; are we not supposed to learn from our experiences and adjust our decisions accordingly?


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 7, 2021)

Curious said:


> I hope other teams had a better experience than we did with SW NPL, we only played a total of 9 games.  This includes the 3 games over one weekend in Bullhead AZ, as well as all the playoff games to go to regionals.  Those 9 games were only played against 4 teams.  There were other teams in our group but we never played them.  I forget the exact number but I think we had a minimum of 4 games that were canceled at short notice and were never rescheduled.  After that experience I’m looking forward to playing in SoCal.


Covid season so at least you played some but yeah not enough competition yet for that NPL.  First year so sounds like a rough start.

Hopefully the socal npl will be a better experience


----------



## timbuck (Sep 8, 2021)

keeprunning said:


> I heard that Socal is attempting to align and regulate the tryout period with all member clubs.


That would be the best thing they could possibly do.  But I can't wait to see how clubs find loopholes.


----------

